
Show HN: Little Finger, a library to add a kill switch to your mobile apps - avinassh
http://avi.im/little-finger/
======
ezekg
How would this pass App Store review? According to their developer terms,
Apple and Google reject apps that use an external server to lock or otherwise
manage what _can_ or _cannot_ be done inside an app. You _have_ to use their
in-app purchase APIs, according to their terms. Is this actually not the case,
or am I just misunderstanding what this is?

(I'm the founder of a software licensing API and have been told by Apple and
Google developer support that it's not usable for mobile iOS or Android apps
because of the above mentioned App Store terms. So I'm curious as to how this
could pass review and get in, as it's essentially the same thing--locking an
app based on a server response.)

~~~
throwaway_inb4
Creating a throwaway just in case. You don't have to follow Apple/Google terms
as long as they don't catch you doing so, would not recommend doing this
unless you want to risk being permanently banned by them.

I have worked as a mobile dev for few companies which they put some sort of
switch API inside the mobile app. When the latest version is sent for review,
the server will return a false flag thus not showing any third party payment
UI. After it is approved on the App store, the switch will return true then
the app will use third party payment to circumvent Apple/Google 30% cut.

I have seen more than a dozen app doing the same thing on App Store, I am not
surprised that Apple doesn't have time to spot check these app in App store
given there are millions of app in the app store.

------
indexerror
Interesting and much needed (as far as my experience in freelancing goes).

1\. Are you aware of the legality issues that might arise because of this?

2\. Is there a working demo for that I can install and check it out?

~~~
avinassh
1\. Nope. Should I be worried?

2\. I don't have demos. I will link them here soon in few minutes.

EDIT: Demo apps:

1\. Android - [https://github.com/avinassh/LFDemo-
Android](https://github.com/avinassh/LFDemo-Android)

2\. iOS - [https://github.com/avinassh/LFDemo-
iOS](https://github.com/avinassh/LFDemo-iOS)

------
derimagia
"with a single line of code." Uh no, it's a library... I hate it when projects
say that.

